# Felix Sonnyboy and The Muddy Boots- June 3, Bellinghma WA



## wokofshame (May 5, 2011)

Felix Sonnyboy Wilson Music | Listen for Free and Download


Their CD releaser party after long hiatus. Location TBA. Sonnyboy's a friend of mine and not to be missed. That man is something else. A fuckin leprechaun straight out of the 1930's!


----------

